# A while since I've been on here. I've been making this...



## loopybike (23 Jan 2018)

I finished it in the end of last summer

My next project awaits.....just won an eBay auction for the base cycle.....


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Jan 2018)

That is more than a bit wonderful. Does DC66 and the rocket motif on the seat have any special significance?

I remember you, you're the person who did the fabulous swoopy full mudguards and strange frame bike.


----------



## loopybike (23 Jan 2018)

Ha ha that's me! The DC66 is a name I use on the metalshapers forums (as well as a vw one) 
I built the sidecar for a friend if mine who wanted to pedal his 3 year old grandson down the sea front where he lives to get ice creams!


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2018)

That looks awesome!


----------



## hoopdriver (24 Jan 2018)

That’s absolutely brilliant. I love the Fifties rocket ship styling paired with that curvy frame. The lucky three year old who rides in that will be over the moon, so to speak, when he sets off down to the seafront for ice cream!

Well done!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jan 2018)

Nice.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2018)

Me like.
Me want.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2018)

Great well done


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jan 2018)

Wow! Fab!


----------



## bpsmith (24 Jan 2018)

That’s the coolest thing I have seen in a while. Looks very well made too!


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (24 Jan 2018)

That's cool!


----------



## AlanW (24 Jan 2018)

Awesome


----------



## alicat (24 Jan 2018)

Nice one, @loopybike. Lucky boy!

I love the way the side car is copied inside the frame of the bike.


----------



## Vantage (24 Jan 2018)

That's gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## Cycleops (24 Jan 2018)

Are you a Dan Dare fan? I can just imagine the Mekon sitting in the sidecar.


----------



## Jody (24 Jan 2018)

I really like that. Beautiful metal work


----------



## Banjo (24 Jan 2018)

Amazing creation. I wish I had that level of skill.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2018)

That's nice!


----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)

Wow how nice you all are! Thank you! 

There is a build thread for it but it's on another forum (a USA one) so I'm not sure if I should link to it on here.

I've just won a old Carlton bike on eBay that I may do something crazy with. If I do I'll put a build thread on here.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jan 2018)

It looks fabulous. I too wish I had the skills to do that.


----------



## Soltydog (24 Jan 2018)

loopybike said:


> Wow how nice you all are! Thank you!
> 
> There is a build thread for it but it's on another forum (a USA one) so I'm not sure if I should link to it on here.
> 
> I've just won a old Carlton bike on eBay that I may do something crazy with. If I do I'll put a build thread on here.



What a fantastic build. Should stop SMIDSYs  I'm sure posting a link to the other forum would be acceptable & appreciated on here


----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/when-a-crazy-idea-becomes-reality.101557/


----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)

Ah noooooo I've just realised that most of the pictures on that build thread were on photobucket and now gone!  
Sorry


----------



## benb (24 Jan 2018)

That's amazing


----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)

Only the last 3 pages have photos


----------



## benb (24 Jan 2018)

How heavy is it to ride?


----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)

I never weighed it but it does ride really nice. I spent a lot of effort in the frame design. One of my mates used to race motorbike sidecars. He helped me with the geometry. Afterwards he commented "yeah the will be stable up to about 100mph"! Lol


----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)

The sidecar frame articulates so the bike can lean but the sidecar stays level. It also rides over bumps independently to the bike


----------



## benb (24 Jan 2018)

You need to fashion a cool space suit for him as well.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jan 2018)

benb said:


> You need to fashion a cool space suit for him as well.





It just remains to get 'Grandad' to dress as Batman


----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)

Here he is


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2018)

I'm still blown away by this.

Due you have any photos documenting the build process? Would be fascinating to watch it going together.


----------



## MiK1138 (24 Jan 2018)

Brilliant Build @loopybike and I will be humming Rocket to the Crypt songs all day now


----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> I'm still blown away by this.
> 
> Due you have any photos documenting the build process? Would be fascinating to watch it going together.



Thank you. The build thread I did at the time is a victim of the great photobucket swindle. I'll trawl through my phone and post a selection up later


----------



## confusedcyclist (24 Jan 2018)

Bit cold for ice cream at the moment, but who needs an excuse to get in that?!


----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Bit cold for ice cream at the moment, but who needs an excuse to get in that?!


It's NEVER too cold for ice cream!


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jan 2018)

Would I be right in thinking that you constructed the bike with the full mudguards in the same workshop as where Stephen Bond's Lister Bristol was stored/prepared? If so, did you 'borrow' any of the bodywork for this brilliant sidecar project?


----------



## chriswoody (24 Jan 2018)

I had a look at the photos on the American forum you linked to earlier, some seriously beautiful welding and fabrication. I really love the originality of your work.


----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)

O


Jenkins said:


> Would I be right in thinking that you constructed the bike with the full mudguards in the same workshop as where Stephen Bond's Lister Bristol was stored/prepared? If so, did you 'borrow' any of the bodywork for this brilliant sidecar project?



We did do some work on that car, I forget what though. I can assure you that no bodywork was "borrowed" lol


----------



## postman (24 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Wow! Fab!




Yes it is Thunderbirds are go.

Superb well done.


----------



## Sillyoldman (24 Jan 2018)

Wow I need a lie down. That is stonkingly fabulous.


----------



## gavgav (24 Jan 2018)

That’s superb!!


----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)

A little montage of build photos


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Jan 2018)

Both brilliant and bonkers - this is so cool!


----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)




----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)




----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)




----------



## loopybike (24 Jan 2018)

It took around 300 hours over 8 months to build. Its a one off. Ive too many other ideas in my head to do another! 

Once again thanks for all your kind words.


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2018)

Absolutely stunning skills!!!


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Jan 2018)

Yeah, but does it have Fricking Lasers?


----------



## User32269 (25 Jan 2018)

That is just stunning! Brilliant craftsmanship.


----------



## DanZac (25 Jan 2018)

That is a beautiful creation showcasing some outstanding creativity and workmanship. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

Tim Hall said:


> Yeah, but does it have Fricking Lasers?


No, but it does have a "launch missiles" switch! ( ok it's actually the light switch, but not when you're 3!)


----------



## J1888 (25 Jan 2018)

Reall wonderful, chapeau


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jan 2018)

loopybike said:


> I finished it in the end of last summer
> 
> My next project awaits.....just won an eBay auction for the base cycle.....
> View attachment 392866
> View attachment 392867





loopybike said:


> I finished it in the end of last summer
> 
> My next project awaits.....just won an eBay auction for the base cycle.....
> View attachment 392866
> View attachment 392867


Faster than a speeding bullet, the man of steel in a constant battle for truth, justice and ice-cream. Mad wonderful work...made my day !


----------



## FishFright (25 Jan 2018)

Awesome work twelvety out of 10


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2018)

This really should be featured in some cycling mags. Its 200% more interesting than the sycophantic, biased, unscientific bullpois they write about road bikes. Practical Mechanics readers would lap this up.


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jan 2018)

loopybike said:


> It took around 300 hours over 8 months to build. Its a one off. Ive too many other ideas in my head to do another!
> 
> Once again thanks for all your kind words.


Your last sentence is tantalising, l hope you will share some of the results


----------



## postman (25 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> This really should be featured in some cycling mags. Its 200% more interesting than the sycophantic, biased, unscientific bullpois they write about road bikes. Practical Mechanics readers would lap this up.





i have no idea wot u just posted,but i agree wiv u.It is beautiful and every other word also.


----------



## J1888 (25 Jan 2018)

FishFright said:


> Awesome work twelvety out of 10



It actually is a 'precious thing'!


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jan 2018)

J1888 said:


> It actually is a 'precious thing'!


Agreed, so many lovely little touches, it is a joy !


----------



## Globalti (25 Jan 2018)

Fantastic! I built things for Gti Junior but out of wood, not metal.

Did you photograph it in the cornfield just after your rendezvous with the alien space craft, which made the crop circle?


----------



## gavroche (25 Jan 2018)

You are a very skilled metal worker. I think we are all dying to know what else you have in mind. Keep us posted.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Jan 2018)

Just uber-cool... brilliant work. What a lucky grandson !


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

gavroche said:


> You are a very skilled metal worker. I think we are all dying to know what else you have in mind. Keep us posted.




Thank you. 

I have probably 3 more cycle related builds I want to do:

I'd like to do another full mudgaurd racer but a different design to the blue one. ( this may happen very soon.....)

I fancy having a go at a funky folding bike.


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

Oh and I want to make one of these around a recumbent.....
I don't know when I'd use it, but how awesome would it be? Lol


----------



## loopybike (25 Jan 2018)

For now though I'm part way through making my own car, but that's for another forum! Lol

My head is also full of sculptures. I did a giant eye a couple of years ago and auctioned it off for a children's cancer charity. I have LOADS of other ideas!


----------



## Fnaar (27 Jan 2018)

That is absolutely AWESOME!


----------



## Shaun (27 Jan 2018)

@loopybike kindly let me have access to all of the build photos and recreate the original build thread over here on CC too - here you go - Rocket Sidecar Bike - The Build - in pictures:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/rocket-sidecar-bike-the-build.229784/


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Jan 2018)

What a great bike you made!


----------



## Easytigers (28 Jan 2018)

It really is the coolest thing!


----------



## Hyslop (29 Jan 2018)

Superb,now I like that! Oh,to be 3 again


----------



## loopybike (21 Nov 2019)

Now my mates grandson has outgrown this he has put it up for sale. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323894438411


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Nov 2019)

Good luck. I suspect at that price it won't sell, even though the effort that went into it makes it a bargain.

Is there another project on the go?


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Nov 2019)

That belongs in a design museum... the price tag is fair for such places I reckon.


----------

